
Google’s plan to revolutionise cities is a takeover in all but name - _h_o_d_
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/21/google-urban-cities-planning-data
======
xr4ti
> Its executives have floated the idea of taking some struggling city –
> Detroit? – and reinventing it around Alphabet services, with no annoying
> regulations blocking this march of progress.

This is pretty much exactly the plot of Robocop.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboCop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboCop)

~~~
oceanghost
Yes, but will Google's fascism be symmetrical?

[https://news.avclub.com/behold-the-fearful-symmetry-of-
roboc...](https://news.avclub.com/behold-the-fearful-symmetry-of-
robocop-1798268185)

------
mike_ivanov
"Google Urbanism means the end of politics, as it assumes the impossibility of
wider systemic transformations"

That would serve as a definition of neofeudalism.

------
featherverse
no duh. Why do people tolerate google? Nobody is so dumb to not realize what
they're doing, everyone has seen or read 1984.

Something doesn't add up.

